# Top Speed



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

A recent software update advertised that the Performance top speed was increasing to 165mph.
But now, Tesla's website is advertising the top speed as 162mph.










Not that I really care. Just interesting.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

the perk of being an earlier owner, 3mph faster than the newest? 

(or they found it really is 162 not 165, but who would really care over 3mph?)


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Please test and report back.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> Please test and report back.


Before or after he gets out of jail?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

JasonF said:


> Before or after he gets out of jail?


You think they'd catch him?


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

iChris93 said:


> You think they'd catch him?


Yes, but they'd have to cheat and go to his house later on.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

JasonF said:


> Yes, but they'd have to cheat and go to his house later on.


As my dad (retired state policeman) likes to say, "You can't outrun radio, son."

👮


----------



## shareef777 (Mar 10, 2019)

garsh said:


> A recent software update advertised that the Performance top speed was increasing to 165mph.
> But now, Tesla's website is advertising the top speed as 162mph.
> 
> View attachment 27648
> ...


Where did you see the 165 listed? like you said, over about 120 you're really not really going to notice it, but was curious.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

You will need a really long stretch of pavement - like a large plane airport runway. Or perhaps it will get that fast in the "Texas Mile" event??

Alternately you might be able to talk a 4-wheel dyno owner into doing a top speed run. I'd say that's unlikely though as that puts extreme wear on the roller bearings,.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

shareef777 said:


> Where did you see the 165 listed? like you said, over about 120 you're really not really going to notice it, but was curious.


Ok, apparently I'm just completely mis-remembering.
Sorry about that.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1101990576411561984
https://www.tesla.com/blog/35000-tesla-model-3-available-now


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

garsh said:


> Ok, apparently I'm just completely mis-remembering.
> Sorry about that.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the StealthP was originally 145, the P+ was 155. They both were bumped to 162. I don't think 165 was ever in play.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

@garsh This sounds like a "hold my beer" moment if there ever was one. Where is You You when we need him?


----------

